# Cant fastboot restore



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

I messed up my phone and now I cant fastboot restore with released root.

Im using Mint Linux and I get this error
*** Error: FASTBOOT Flash system.img ERROR ***

Please include this information when reporting issues:
Program name: restore.sh
Script Rev: 1.1
Current directory: /home/ben/Desktop/MotoRooter-1.1
OS Info: Linux LeetLinux 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

If you think this is a bug, then, please report this information
along with what you were doing just before you

please help


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

What rev is your phone at? Did you do the current OTA update?



Fakraliir said:


> I messed up my phone and now I cant fastboot restore with released root.
> 
> Im using Mint Linux and I get this error
> *** Error: FASTBOOT Flash system.img ERROR ***
> ...


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

Actually, I doubt that the OTA would effect this - you are putting your phone in Flash Boot mode by doing this correct?

Make sure you have done the following:
1. Remove USB Cable from phone
2. Power off your phone.
3. Hold down the Volume down button and push power to enter AP Fastboot mode
4. Plug the USB cable into your phone and computer


----------

